# Newbie says Hi



## hedgender (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi all
180 ps TT Quattro dark blue absolutely love it !
Like the forum

Regards John


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello there and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi amd welcome. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you just need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

